
Canada unveils new speed bump: optical illusion of a child - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot/20100908/od_yblog_upshot/canada-unveils-new-speed-bump-optical-illusions-of-children
======
ladeniran
"You have to wonder if the designers of the "speed bump of the future"
considered that drivers might become conditioned to disregard Pavement Patty
and her imaginary cohorts, creating something similar to a "boy who cried
wolf" effect. Couldn't such conditioning reduce drivers' caution if a real
child should cross their path?"

That's all there is to this. Drivers get used to the illusion, a real child
gets hit soon enough.

------
georgecmu
This will likely habituate drivers to images of children playing in the
streets.

~~~
alextp
Or to running over images of children playing in the streets. Also, tourists
are going to be really scared when a cab driver just ignores one of those.

